# Sticky habitation door lock



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

We are enjoying our 05 Stargazer but there is a slight problem with the door lock mechanism. Sometimes it seems to jam in the locked position and is very difficult unlock either with the key (it will not turn in the lock) or the little triangle locking yoke on the inside. It does eventually unlock if I give it a few thumps while fiddle with the opening handle on the outside and simultaneously twiddling the key.

Anybody else had a similar problem? Any suggestions, should I take the lock apart and investigate?

Thanks.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I loosened ALL the srews and re tightened them gently and evenly. It closes with a gentle push now rather than the slam when we bought it.


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I loosened ALL the srews and re tightened them gently and evenly. It closes with a gentle push now rather than the slam when we bought it.


Thanks for the reply. Which screws do you mean?


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*door lock*

I had similar problem I gave it a spray with W5 silicon based oil (Lidl I think) its brilliant stuff. Works a treat now.

Graham


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The screws are all covered with flush fitting round plastic caps. It takes a pin point to dislodge them. I would try the lubricant spray first as Graham said.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: door lock*



zappy61 said:


> I had similar problem I gave it a spray with W5 silicon based oil (Lidl I think) its brilliant stuff. Works a treat now.
> 
> Graham


We use a silicon based lubricant aswell its super for all sorts of door locks.


----------

